# Converting WYndham Fixed Week to Points



## erixunz (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi. I've heard that you can convert a Wyndham fixed week contract to points. Has anyone done this and/or know the costs associated?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 22, 2012)

Contact corporate sales.

Will probably cost $2,395.

Watch out what happens to  HOA fees. Ask what new fee will be?

Will have to start paying minimum POA fee of $98 but will get "free" RCI membership!

If  a  very high demand  red hot week, not worth it!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 22, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I heard here that if you convert your Fixed Week to Points, your Advanced Reservation Priority - which is 13 months - will only be your "fixed" week. In other words, I have points with Star Island. I can reserve anytime between 13-10 months at the resort. If they were FIXED, and converted to POINTS, I could only reserve that week 13 months out.

TS


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 22, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> I could be wrong, but I heard here that if you convert your Fixed Week to Points, your Advanced Reservation Priority - which is 13 months - will only be your "fixed" week. In other words, I have points with Star Island. I can reserve anytime between 13-10 months at the resort. If they were FIXED, and converted to POINTS, I could only reserve that week 13 months out.
> 
> TS



That is my understanding.  It is also my understanding is if you can convert your fixed week for about $84 dollars with a new purchase.  It is my understanding you can buy a re-sale unit through Wyndham for somewhere between $7,000 to $9,000 dollars.  If the fixed/floating week is a desirable week, you could get a bunch of VIP eligable points that way.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 22, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> I could be wrong, but I heard here that if you convert your Fixed Week to Points, your Advanced Reservation Priority - which is 13 months - will only be your "fixed" week. In other words, I have points with Star Island. I can reserve anytime between 13-10 months at the resort. If they were FIXED, and converted to POINTS, I could only reserve that week 13 months out.
> 
> TS



correct...See the directory pg 309 re ARP with Club Wyndham Select


----------



## ronparise (Apr 22, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> That is my understanding.  It is also my understanding is if you can convert your fixed week for about $84 dollars with a new purchase.  It is my understanding you can buy a re-sale unit through Wyndham for somewhere between $7,000 to $9,000 dollars.  If the fixed/floating week is a desirable week, you could get a bunch of VIP eligable points that way.



This is bad information

You will be able to convert a fixed week to points with the purchase of a new contract from the developer, but if the fixed week was bought on the secondary market it wont convert to VIP eligible points. 

There may be exceptions to this general rule for certain weeks that Wyndham really wants converted (Ive heard certain Hawaii resorts) but the general rule is you cant get VIP with anything bought on the secondary market.

Ive tried at National Harbor and at Grand Desert, and been turned down both places


----------



## am1 (Apr 22, 2012)

HOA fees stay the same.  But program fees start.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 22, 2012)

ronparise said:


> This is bad information
> 
> You will be able to convert a fixed week to points with the purchase of a new contract from the developer, but if the fixed week was bought on the secondary market it wont convert to VIP eligible points.
> 
> ...



My experience is not the same, a re-sale fixed week contract bought through Wyndham was credited for the program (Westwinds).

Similar thing with another fixed week contract (Sands Ocean Club, Myrtle Beach).

Similar thing with a UDI contract (Smokey Mountain).

If you tried this through National Harbor sales staff or the Old Town Alexandria sales staff, your experience would not surprise me.

P.S.  I just closed on a written contract with Wyndham for 84,000 points that gives me a 90 day period to PIC a non-Wyndham contract with no maxium number of points.  This option was given for the specific purpuse of buying a non-Wyndham RCI weeks re-sale contract to be PIC'ed into the system.

P.P.S.  The only reason it was not for 2 PIC contracts is that I all ready have 1 PIC contract.

[Unnecessary comment deleted - DeniseM Modertor]


----------



## SOS8260456 (Apr 22, 2012)

Not 100% sure if it is still this way, but you used to be able to convert through corporate sales the first week for $2395 and then up to 4 additional units for $995 each.

There are pros and cons for converting high red demand fixed weeks.  I think alot depends on your goal.  If maximizing points and minimizing maintenance fees is your goal, then these types of weeks can give you alot more points for your money.  Since maintenance fees are the same no matter what period/season, you want to get the most points for that maintenance fees.

However, if you plan on using your high demand red week, then research it carefully.  About 2 years ago, we were able to pick up 2 Wyndham Coconut Malorie 105,000 point contracts for $1.00 each.  These contracts were converted red floating weeks.  Due to the way Wyndham pays the maintenance fees, if these were kept in points, we would have been unable to select our red week until Wyndham paid the resort's HOA in Jan of the use year.  So we could not reserve a summer 2012 unit until Wydham paid Coconut Malorie the 2012 maintenance fees in Jan 2012.  I am not sure why the original owners paid to convert these contracts to points, but since I wanted to make sure we booked high red weeks (not May or Sept), we pulled both units from the points program.  Also, keep in mind that Coconut Malorie is only an affiliated resort, plus we were dealing with floating weeks.  But, it is an example of high demand weeks that I felt should never have been converted in the first place.

As for any resale week getting credit towards VIP, that is something that I think should never be discussed on a public forum such as this.  Wyndham has an official policy.  Why give them reason to search out those who may have gotten around that policy?


----------



## momeason (Apr 23, 2012)

I have always found Ron's advice to be very useful and I did not view his posts as attacks. I also did not imply that you were a salesman although you protest too much about that. I am saying that you seem to often believe what salesmen tell you instead of Tug members.
I have never found Tug members to have an agenda except being helpful. Most are not renters and just want to make the best use of their time shares and purchase the best TS for their needs.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 23, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> My experience is not the same, a re-sale fixed week contract bought through Wyndham was credited for the program (Westwinds).



Was this an equity trade? I.E. You traded in your resale week deed for a different deed that qualified for VIP ?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by rrlongwell
> My experience is not the same, a re-sale fixed week contract bought through Wyndham was credited for the program (Westwinds).



I think what is confusing people is that many don't consider weeks purchased *through Wyndham* (or any developer) as resale.  Yes it cost less than wyndham's regular purchase but you still are talking weeks you purchased from Wyndham for several thousand more than what you could have purchased on the open market.  If the extra cost got you the benefits you were looking for than it works for you.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 23, 2012)

[deleted post & response, removed]

And I had planned to be a gold member by the end of the year but those plans are on hold until I see if Wyndham makes a waiting list part of their new system.

I have justified (to my self and to others on these boards) my desire move up the VIP ladder precisely because I rent much of what I own, and because I plan to own in excess of 3 million points. 3 million points and renting sets me somewhat  out of the mainstream here, not in it, as you seem to imply.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 23, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Was this an equity trade? I.E. You traded in your resale week deed for a different deed that qualified for VIP ?



No equity trade, just a cash purchase for a little under a $1,000 dollars including closing costs.  Westwinds, at the time, had more re-pros than they wanted.  Buying through Wyndham can be very cheap if they want something moved.

Just checked E-Bay for Westwinds.  I could not find any units listed for sale, only rentals.

Just checked the following re-sale site for Westwinds and could not help to note that I paid less through Wyndham than the asking price for purchase on the listings.

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshare/Wyndham+Westwinds/resort/rent-timeshare/

If I were a serious re-sale buyer, not through Wyndham, I would seriously consider buying all of the Westwinds at their asking prices.

If you want good deals buying re-sale through Wyndham, just keep going to their sales presentations and always ask about them.  Wait for one you want.

The waitlist was made reference to in the Club Wyndham Access book.  As far as I know, it is not in operation as of this time with the possable exceptions of very high demand resorts and timeframes.

For the Westwinds re-sale bought through Wyndham that I was referring to:  The following was copied from the Horry County Register of Deeds Office.  Please note the purchase price and that I bought it through my LLC.  Wyndham does sell to LLCs by the way.

Document Type:   (001) DEED 
Modified Date:    
Record Date :   1/26/2010 8:59:38 AM 
Acknowledgement Date:   Not Available 
GRANTOR:   WESTWINDS PROPERTY OWNERS ASSOCIATION INC (1/26/2010 10:21:31 AM)

GRANTEE:   RLGB LLC (1/26/2010 10:21:31 AM)

Book Type:   D 
Book / Page:   3441 / 773 
# of Pages:   4 
Consideration:   700.00 
MEMO HPR WESTWINDS CONDOMINIUMS WK 39 U/APT/CONDO 704 
Comments2  
Legal: HPR WESTWINDS CONDOMINIUMS WK 39 U/APT/CONDO 704

NOTE:  This contract was subsequently converted to points for $84 dollars in conjunction with a new purchase at Towers on the Grove.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2012)

Some posts with off-topic bickering have been deleted.  Let's stay on topic, folks.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 23, 2012)

Re-stated below.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 23, 2012)

momeason said:


> I have always found Ron's advice to be very useful and I did not view his posts as attacks. I also did not imply that you were a salesman although you protest too much about that. I am saying that you seem to often believe what salesmen tell you instead of Tug members.
> I have never found Tug members to have an agenda except being helpful. Most are not renters and just want to make the best use of their time shares and purchase the best TS for their needs.



To the extent that I believed the Myrtle Beach folks that I could buy Westwinds through Wyndham for $700 dollars plus closing costs (total bill under $1,000) and that  I could subsequently convert it for $84 dollars to points with a new purchase on Towers on the Grove and give me the Sands Ocean Club unit for free and then PIC it in conjunction with Towers on the Grove, yes, I believed them and do not regret it.


----------



## momeason (Apr 23, 2012)

I am very happy that that worked out for you. You are in the minority having such a good experience with a resale directly from the developer. I wish we would all be so fortunate.
I just feel that the majority of tug members do not have an agenda other than to help other owners or potential owners.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 23, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> No equity trade, just a cash purchase for a little under a $1,000 dollars including closing costs.  Westwinds, at the time, had more re-pros than they wanted.  Buying through Wyndham can be very cheap if they want something moved.
> 
> 
> For the Westwinds re-sale bought through Wyndham that I was referring to:  The following was copied from the Horry County Register of Deeds Office.  Please note the purchase price and that I bought it through my LLC.  Wyndham does sell to LLCs by the way.
> ...




RR: 

A couple questions.

As I read,  you purchased a repo from resort HOA. I know if one purchases a repo or trade in  Deed  that Wyndham  sales manager has in hip pocket when walking out door, then all Developer bennies apply.

Do resort owned  repos sold resale also get same bennies?

Obviously, resort can sell cheap as their only basis(cost) is what it cost to foreclose and the sooner back on the HOA fee paying rolls the better.

As I understand resale Deeds will never qualify for Developer bennies, but if Deed is traded in and cancelled , a Developer purchase made and a brand new consolidated Deed issued then it will qualify for bennies.

 You indicate your ownerships are in LLC. How does this work with reservations?   Is each stock owner listed as owner with Wyndham up to I think maximum of 4, 14 not sure??? This would mean many different people could check in without guest certificate. Also, if registered in Corporate name how does one show drivers license and credit card that match name on reservation?

Lastly,  was $84 shown as  separate line item on closing papers? When offered me saleman man  says $2,395 is waived because it is  sales managers birthday or what ever.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 23, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> RR:
> 
> A couple questions.
> 
> ...



Q.  Do resort owned  repos sold resale also get same bennies?

A.  Depends.  Let me answer it by quoting from the "Club Wyndham Plus Program Summery" dated January 1, 2012, paragraph 8.1.

"Only points associated with VOI purchased directly from Wyndham or points associated with other VOI's with developer, management, or sales and marketing affiliations with Wyndham, are eligible to be counted toward VIP eligablity."  The PIC program is discussed seperatly at paragraph 8.2"

My reading of the above is that if it is Wyndham Managed resort and the Owner's Association sells it through the Wyndham's identified above it counts.  If it is a Owner's Association that sells it not through the above, then probably not.

Q:   You indicate your ownerships are in LLC. How does this work with reservations?   Is each stock owner listed as owner with Wyndham up to I think maximum of 4, 14 not sure??? This would mean many different people could check in without guest certificate. Also, if registered in Corporate name how does one show drivers license and credit card that match name on reservation?

A.  LLCs, typically are not stock enities.  They are membership shares (sorry had to say that to not have my sons correct me if they ever saw this).  All the members are listed as both indivuals and have a second entry as the LLC and their name and the LLC name in the name block as other owners.  The LLC has an entry all by itself, ex.

First and last name person 1 the LLC name on the same entry

First and Last name of person 1 in the normal fashion.

Same for the remaining members.  We do not go over 4 at this point.

Drivers licences and credit cards work for each member and as indivuals.  

Not sure on the LLC entry alone.  

Q.  Lastly,  was $84 shown as  separate line item on closing papers? 

A.  Just checked the week conversion page and it did not specify a price.  The line entry for this item was not filled in on the form that listed costs.

Just as a sideline, the written paperwork on what the agreement covered had a provision that stated "owners who maintain 1 million points or higher and has an account in good standing will have platinum benifits."  Please note:  This makes absolutly no distinction between re-sale or developer contacts or any other source for that matter and it also is not subordinated to what the member's directory may or may not state on the matter.  I am assuming this travels with the contract forevermore where ever this contract may go.

P.S.  Wyndham does negotate and does put things in writting.  Talk to your salesperson and the sales manager.

P.P.S.  Just a correction to what you thought I said, let me be more specific, the majority of the timeshares are in the LLC name.  Other ones are in varing combinations of family members.  As of when I bought Club Wyndham Access last week, there is no need to have all parties on an account sign the deeds, existing or new.  It is just overlapping ownership.


----------

